# Pellet Gun Holder Fatally Shot by Ohio Officer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by newsnet5.com*

A Barberton police officer shot and killed a man believed to be pointing a gun at him. It turned out to be a pellet gun, NewsChannel5 reported. 
The police chief said the officer was following protocol when he shot Jessie Wigle, 20, Monday at about 8:30 p.m. outside a pizza shop. 
Police had gotten a report of a man running down the street with a gun. 
When officers arrived, he had gotten into a struggle with another man in front of Nick's Pizza and Chicken restaurant. 
The officer then told Wiggle to put the gun down. When Wiggle turned toward the officer, he fired, police said. 
"Crime happens, and sometimes not where you expect it to happen," said Barberton Police Chief Michael Kallai. 
Officers said the gun appeared to be real. The officer involved in the shooting was placed on temporary leave.

Copyright 2006 by NewsNet5. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Is carrying pellet and airsoft guns the new cool thing?

The guys I work with are constantly finding them on kids, and theres been many situations (and arrests) of them pulling them out....

Its only a matter of time until they pull that on someone like Mr Ragsdale or an off duty and they get hosed.... 

Seriously, how dumb can you be... ??


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Curious EMT said:


> Is carrying pellet and airsoft guns the new cool thing?
> 
> The guys I work with are constantly finding them on kids, and theres been many situations (and arrests) of them pulling them out....
> 
> ...


it's an everyday occurence. they are even removing the pellet sized barrel so you're staring down a nice big one.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

And a lot of these airsoft guns look nearly exactly like thier real firearm counterparts, I'm surprised there aren't more incidents like this in the paper.

http://www.irvineworldnews.com/Astories/jan29/airsoft.htm

Replica guns can lead to tragedy 
*By Laylan Connelly*
Irvine World News


















Fake or real? The top one is fake, the bottom, real.

Police are warning the public about the use of airsoft guns after a group of teen-age boys threatened another teen with the replica guns last Sunday.

The craze for the airsoft guns has caught on within the past few years throughout world. The guns are strikingly similar to real handguns and rifles but shoot plastic pellets or paintballs instead of real bullets.

It is illegal to discharge the guns within city limits, but more importantly police are concerned about mistaking the replica guns for the real thing.

" The problem is the likelihood they could be mistaken for a real gun in the event a police response occurs," said police spokesperson Jeff Love. "The goal of the department is to educate parents and young people about our concerns."

On Sunday, a teen-ager called police saying that several boys were in front of his house, one of them displaying a black handgun from his waistband. The teen threatened to "pistol whip" the boy if he did not return an item the teens said he took from one of them.

The victim also saw another boy holding a rifle, police said.

When police arrived at the boy's home, they approached the scene assuming the eight teenagers outside had guns, Love said.

Officers drew their guns and ordered everyone to the ground. The youths were searched and handcuffed.

Police arrested a 16-year-old Irvine boy for brandishing a replica firearm. Another juvenile was arrested for a no-bail warrant.

Police seized two airsoft pistols and one airsoft rifle from the boys.

" Although the juveniles in this case apparently intended to convey to the victim that the guns were real, even an innocent display of one of these replica-style airsoft guns could result in a tragedy," said police spokesperson Jeff Love.

State law requires that toy guns have distinctive markings, such as a bright green or orange marking. But, because the airsoft guns shoot pellets or paintballs, they are not considered toy guns and are exempt from the law.

Throughout the world, there are teams and organizations devoted to the sport of "waging war with the airsoft guns," according to a Web site of a U.S.-based airsoft retailer.

The sales pitch reads: "Airsoft guns look, feel, weigh and function similar to the actual firearm. Often, the only way you can tell apart a real steel firearm and an airsoft gun is when you pull that trigger."

It is that similarity that causes concern among police officers -- fear that they might mistake the replicas for a real gun.

" Our concern is not the use of them, but that the airsoft guns would be mistaken for a real gun. That's our main concern," said Love.

Sunday's incident wasn't the first time replica guns have been an issue for police.

In November, Anaheim police shot and killed a 23-year-old man in Yorba Linda after he allegedly drew a replica handgun on plainclothes officers who contacted him about a car-theft case.

Also in November, a 43-year-old Anaheim Hills woman was arrested on charges of contributing to the delinquency of a minor after allegedly allowing two children to shoot airsoft guns at passersby while the children were in her car.

Just in recent months, the Irvine Police Department has used television announcements and fliers to warn the public against the purchase and use of airsoft pellet guns.


----------

